# VGOD Pro 150 Fire Button



## Rusty (6/1/17)

Good Day Guys .

Did any of you VGOD owners have an issue with ur power button .

Mine has lost its click to the fire and i have to almost force it to fire.

I did not Drop or physically damage it as i am very careful with all my Gear.
I just dont see why an above average MOD @ R1800 would do this ....

Please Advise


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/1/17)

Abdul Haque Maiter said:


> Good Day Guys .
> 
> Did any of you VGOD owners have an issue with ur power button .
> 
> ...


Damn. I would say grab the receipt and head to the store. It could be something simple. I sure hope mine doesnt do this it is my all day mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rusty (6/1/17)

I have spoke to the Vendor , They are querying the issue with the supplier .
I also Emailed VGOD and they said i must register the product and ship it back to them .

Lol but shipping to the US may cost a packet .

Let me see what the vendor comes back with .


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/1/17)

I must say my VGod Pro 150 was the most disappointing mod I ever bought based on the hype... the ratterly button annoyed the crap out of me and I sold it...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rusty (6/1/17)

i hope i get offered a credit @Rob Fisher . I just loved the build quality and performance on it and gave it a go . Never though this would happen.
And @raihaan made sure i buy it


----------



## shabbar (6/1/17)

Abdul Haque Maiter said:


> I have spoke to the Vendor , They are querying the issue with the supplier .
> I also Emailed VGOD and they said i must register the product and ship it back to them .
> 
> *Lol but shipping to the US may cost a packet *.
> ...



no , thats the vendors responsibility .

if i wanted to ship it back to the US i would have purchased directly or internationally for cheaper.
the reason why i support local vendors is if i have any hiccups they need to assist

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Rusty (6/1/17)

Agreed @shabbar and this definitely not physical damage so i will be very pissed of if they come back with that excuse !


----------



## shabbar (6/1/17)

Abdul Haque Maiter said:


> Agreed @shabbar and this definitely not physical damage so i will be very pissed of if they come back with that excuse !



dude we have awesome vendors here on ecigssa and i have no doubt that you will be offered a replacement unit and be a happy chappy at the end of the day


----------



## Rusty (6/1/17)

thank you . lets hope im happy chappy 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (6/1/17)

Abdul Haque Maiter said:


> Good Day Guys .
> 
> Did any of you VGOD owners have an issue with ur power button .
> 
> ...


The clicky is a tactile switch that the engraved fire button operates, yours is toast, factory fault.
I had the same thing happen to my iJoy Solo mini after 3 months, but I just soldered in a new one, couldnt be bothered with the whole "under warranty schlep".

In your case, its back to the vendor time.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rusty (6/1/17)

lol yes . why should i make it my problem ..

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/1/17)

The tactile switches are crap quality these days. I replaced a few of them on my own mods. They seem to last 6 months then go on retirement.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vaan112 (13/1/17)

Just bought my vgod pro 2day and wondering why it doesn't come with a micro usb cable. Or was it just mine

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty (14/1/17)

it doesnt come with one

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## vaan112 (14/1/17)

Abdul Haque Maiter said:


> it doesnt come with one
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Thank you for the info

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty (14/1/17)

Pleasure mod .. Great mod . jus becarful with that button

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry_Demetriou (1/3/17)

Abdul Haque Maiter said:


> Good Day Guys .
> 
> Did any of you VGOD owners have an issue with ur power button .
> 
> ...



Im having the


Abdul Haque Maiter said:


> Good Day Guys .
> 
> Did any of you VGOD owners have an issue with ur power button .
> 
> ...



Im having the same problem!


Abdul Haque Maiter said:


> Good Day Guys .
> 
> Did any of you VGOD owners have an issue with ur power button .
> 
> ...





Lord Vetinari said:


> Damn. I would say grab the receipt and head to the store. It could be something simple. I sure hope mine doesnt do this it is my all day mod.




I have the same problem!


----------



## Terry_Demetriou (1/3/17)

Just stopped working!


----------



## Rusty (2/3/17)

Take it back Bro . The Vendor i purchased it from replaced mine .


----------



## Terry_Demetriou (2/3/17)

Will do Bro! I hope the vendor will replace mine!


----------



## Rusty (3/3/17)

Well they should .... Obviously it came with a little waiting period etc while the vendor was communicating with the supplier. but it got done .so im happy


----------

